
Use Bash Strict Mode (Unless You Love Debugging) - mooreds
http://redsymbol.net/articles/unofficial-bash-strict-mode/
======
tinus_hn
Don’t write programs in shell script, unless you love an endless supply of
bugs, half of which cannot be solved.

